# The Grand National



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I am alone in thinking it is a load of hyped up crap and the only winners are the bookies?

So much coverage for a couple of laps.

PS I quite like the occasion of a day at the races.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not only is it glorified, it is also a VERY sick spectacle!!! Having had an insite into the treatment of the Horses, i will never watch it or participate in anything to do with it ever again.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I'm with you, KMP - it's barbaric.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

It's fun to have a little flutter on the Grand National and to 'scientifically 'choose your horse - 
1. Check out the riders colours (pink is always a good colour)
2. If the name of the horse reminds you of something or someone
3. A grey horse is a bit different
4. Lucky number of 12
Never picked a National winner but my day will come.......maybe this year ;D

Also a day at the races is excellent fun!! We ought to do a TT meet at Ascot ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> I'm with you, KMP - it's barbaric.


[smiley=toff.gif] how can it be barbaric if our lovely queen and her mum love it so much? :-[


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm going ......... But only there for the BEER [smiley=cheers.gif]

I'd loose my money on a 1 horse race.

As for cruel, why do the horses continue when they have got rid of the rider. ??

Its much better / safer now they have dropped the sizes of the fences.

I'll be betting that I fall over before the first race.......... ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Very cruel but I can't be arsed to get upset about it as I hate horses!!!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Horses continue when they've lost their rider because they are herd and prey animals.

Most of the royal family take part in blood 'sports' - I wouldn't set them up as any sort of example of what's acceptable!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Most of the royal family take part in blood 'sports' - I wouldn't set them up as any sort of example of what's acceptable!


Any family that would accept Camilla Porker-Balls into their family has got to be a bit sick.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> [smiley=toff.gif] how can it be barbaric if our lovely queen and her mum love it so much? Â :-[


isn't her mum dead? ???


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> isn't her mum dead? Â ???


I didn't know that Graham Norton's Mum was dead!!!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

fucking hate it

think its sickening the way a couple of horses generally get killed, and even if not, they're whipped all the way round

i see absolutely nothing in horse racing to interest me at all, but this particular race is so hyped up, i just dont get it


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

It's a complete farce of a race. The professional punters never bet on it as it's such a lottery. Not really fit to be considered a professional sporting event.

But as for it being overly cruel and barbaric - what a load of sanctimonious bullshit. There's a lot more causes in the world worthy of teeth gnashing and public condemnation than a couple of dumb animals buying the farm in a race.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

That's an odd argument - no one is saying that the Grand National is dreadful and shades everything else that's awful into insignificance. Big 'nasties' don't make small 'nasties' any nicer, though.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Don't bet! I used to work for William Hill's during my holidays as a student, great hours for a lazy bastard, 1.00 'til 5.30. [smiley=zzz.gif]
Every day we would take about 3 grand off poor people and only give back about 1 grand. [smiley=toff.gif]
The Grand National day is the biggest annual recruitment drive for gambling addicts. I've seen family men come into the bookies on a Friday afternoon and lose their whole pay packet on a couple of races. Very sad to see at first hand.
To some gambling is a bit of hamless fun but to others it is the only way out of a low quality life. [smiley=hanged.gif] If the odds were equal it wouldn't be so bad.
In a nutshell bookies want you to bet on things you wouldn't normally bet on. They know how to make the odds attractive or unattractive enough on any horse, football team etc to either put you off or make you think you are going to come up big. They also create multiple bets like Yankee's where you end up placing loads of bets without even realising it thereby reducing your stake on the bets you really wanted to pace.
If you put Â£50 on England winning every match of the 6 Nations do you think you would become rich?Not likely, you'd probably be able to pay for your petrol and parking when you went to collect your winnings.
Bookmakers prey on the feeble minded in the same way Audi garages pray on posers. It is plain evil. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

This year at work our sweep stake is some what different to the normal!

Instead of picking horses out of a hat and the winner taking the prize money, this year the person who picks the first horse to be shot is the winner!


----------

